# 90" Daniel's Pull Plow



## Ryder13 (Jan 7, 2017)

For sale is my 90" Daniel's Pull Plow. I purchased it new awhile back (I'm guessing 5 years old) and honestly have maybe 5 hours plowing with it. It's just not for me. I painted the blade black (didn't really care for the blue). I also installed a poly cutting edge. I'll include the brand new steel edge as well. Everything works 100% and is in excellent condition as its been sitting inside since new. Everything is included to make it work on your truck. I'm located 45 min west of Minneapolis, Mn. $2000.00 b/o 
Plese text me for photos 612.723.8746


----------



## Ryder13 (Jan 7, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/d/daniels-pull-plow/6374884788.html


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

2K here and 1,900 on CL?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Listing fees....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> 2K here and 1,900 on CL?


Peanut gallery PITA factor.....
At $2k or $1900.00 it's a good price. New they're $2700<>


----------



## Ryder13 (Jan 7, 2017)

On January 7th I posted it for $2k and now reposted it for $1900


----------



## Ryder13 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sold


----------

